# Visio E420VO HDTV 42'



## Nonsense0304 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, 

Can anyone here tell me if my TV is a CCFL backlit or an LED? 

I cannot find it anywhere. They tell all about the TV except if it has fluorescent or LED lighting the screen. I bought it back in 2010 if that helps at all. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Features 60Hz, FHD Lamp, 1080P FHDTV, HDMI v1.3, Dy
namic contrast ratio technology, Dolby digital
for ATSC/QAM, Signal compatiblity:480I(S
DTV), 480P(EDTV), 720P
(HDTV), 1080I(HDTV),
1080P(FDTV), Channel skip, Video/input naming ca
pability, Close caption, Parental control/V-
chip 2.0, programmable timer, SRS, TSHD,
SRS TruVolume, Noise
Reduction, MTS Stereo
Decoder, Dolby Digital for ATSC/QAM, VESA M
ount Compatible, Multimedia(JPEG only),
Page 47 here http://store.vizio.com/documents/downloads/hdtv/E420VO/533E420VO User Manual.pdf


----------



## Nonsense0304 (Feb 22, 2014)

So it is LED? No fluorescent in the TV.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I can see, it's CCFL.

>> Vizio E420VO 42-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV Review | The TV Review


----------

